# Buying Premade Website Template



## ABAP (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey everyone, sorry if I annoy any of you, but I'm new here. I was wondering if I bought a flash website template online, would it be easy to edit it. I have Flash CS3 and Dreamweaver CS3. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It depends on your level of skill in using those programs you have. If you are good at it, it will be easy. If you are still learning, it will be more of a challenge.

I wouldn't recommend using a flash template if you are doing an ecommerce site.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

hmm, I have mixed feelings about this. Certainly if you are a coder and if the template is done well using standard coding "rules", you would be fine. I am concerned about your tool though because Dreamweaver is a WSIWYG editting tool that often goes off and does its own "code" that the user doesn't see. I am an old school ASP developer and I use a very simple editor called HomeSite, which gives me direct access to the code itself. 

I suppose if you bought or had the template made that was created in Dreamweaver and it came with some good notes on how the template is structured you would be fine. I have purchased javascripts in the past and after long hours I was able to persevere and make them do what I needed.

I guess in a roundabout way I think you have to either 1. know how to code (and at that point you would write it yourself) or 2. have alot of patience and an aptitude for coding and then it will be a great project for you.


----------



## True82 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah it really depends on your knowledge with Flash and Actionscript. These can get fairly tricky, especially if you're a beginner! Depending on your knowledge, I would suggest HTML or a PHP template.


----------



## TiD (May 8, 2008)

With templates, you also run into the problem of the possibility that the website will look like someone else's.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Dreamweaver is a WSIWYG editting tool that often goes off and does its own "code" that the user doesn't see


Dreamweaver is also a code editor that can allow you to edit straight HTML code (or PHP code) without making any "changes".


----------



## smolik75 (Apr 27, 2008)

You can always experiement and try to create your site on your own. One thing you can do is get started on your site, and if things are coming along just keep going with it. You will eventually run into problems, but at that point you can always have somebody look it over or hire somebody to help with the small problems. I'm pretty sure it will be a lot cheaper than having a whole site built for you, but then again you will be losing some time due to you learning/trying new things out.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Templates can be extensively modified to the point where they are dramatically different to the original. As others have suggested it all comes down to your level of skill.

PHP/HTML templates when combined with CSS offer a broad range of options.


----------



## ABAP (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I also had another question; how would I go about adding an online store to my website (i.e. SSL)? Thanks again!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Cubecart and Zen-Cart both offer ways to have an online store. As regards SSL I'd be inclined to google that, to get some expert help.


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

Go through your host for SSL. They probably have a simplre procedure ready to. you can get on a shared SSL and it barely costs anything. But....from your questions it sounds like you may be reaching beyond your current web abilities. You might want to find someone to work with you on this whole venture.


----------

